# Help needed!



## Pthompson (Jul 30, 2008)

Hi,

I have been offered a job in Dubai. I currently live in London.

The package that has been offered is a basic salary of 20,000AED per month, which includes healthcare, a car, laptop and phone. There is an increased earning potential available through commision, but this is by no means guaranteed. The package includes free accomodation for the first three months but no contribution thereafter.

I would be looking to rent a 2-bedroom villa with access to a shared pool in an average neighbourhood.

My question is this... assuming my partner is able to earn half of my wage, could we afford this accomodation AND expect to live a comfortable life (plus put aside a small amount for savings) on a joint income of 30,000AED per month?


Thanks in advance!

Peter


----------



## hopeful (Jul 29, 2008)

I'm no expert, i'm trying to work out similar calculations myself but from what I've read in some of the previous posts on the site I think you'd be ok on that amount (30k) with that level of accomodation.

Not meaning to be personal but as I learn't myself here a few days ago, you must be man and wife to live together. (you said partner, so thought i'd mention it just in case).


----------



## sgilli3 (Mar 23, 2008)

You will find that a 2 bed villa will cost you about on average 14,000 -16,000 dhs per month...so no, I wouldnt say it was viable. (please remember that that figure does not include 5 % agents fees, and rent is generally paid 1 year UPFRONT)

It will depend on what job your partner has, but I doubt they would make half (with office jobs etc)

Are you married, as you will not be able to sponsor your partner at all.

30,000 dhs is more doable...but I wouldnt commit to that amount unless you KNEW thats what your earnings would be.


----------



## v8chris (Jul 26, 2008)

Pthompson said:


> Hi,
> 
> I have been offered a job in Dubai. I currently live in London.
> 
> ...


Hi Peter. It actually depends on your way of living and your target savings. if the 2 bedroom villa will be payed by the company, then it will be a plus because rent here in dubai is kinda high especially if you want to get a place in a cozzy area. you actually have an option of getting a 2 bedroom flat which will cost 50-100% less. As i've said, it all depends on your lifestyle.

For me, one factor that really lessen our Income or savings would be the rent... aside from that, i am generally cool with everything..


----------



## v8chris (Jul 26, 2008)

hopeful said:


> I'm no expert, i'm trying to work out similar calculations myself but from what I've read in some of the previous posts on the site I think you'd be ok on that amount with that level of accomodation.
> 
> Not meaning to be personal but as I learn't myself here a few days ago, you must be man and wife to live together. (you said partner, so thought i'd mention it just in case).


hi...

Yes you should be married... but beleive me, in terms of numbers and percentage, people here live together under one roof (live in partner) as if the Law doesnt exist....


----------



## Pthompson (Jul 30, 2008)

Thanks to all, for your help so far.

As I said, after the initial three months, the company would not be helping towards the accomodation costs. So, basically, my wife and I would be spending just over half of our joint income (say 19,000 of 30,000aed) on rent. We would be able to pay for the entire year in advance, that would not be a problem.

That would leave us with about 11,000aed left over each month between us. By my calculations, that's about £1,500GBP, which would be a reasonable amount to play around with in London each month.

In your opinion, is this enough to enjoy a comfortable life (eating out two or three nights per week, a summer holiday, shopping etc), plus allow us to save a little too?


----------



## hopeful (Jul 29, 2008)

v8chris said:


> hi...
> 
> Yes you should be married... but beleive me, in terms of numbers and percentage, people here live together under one roof (live in partner) as if the Law doesnt exist....


from what i've read, some of the more experienced members of this site don't seem to the subject as lightly as you


----------



## sgilli3 (Mar 23, 2008)

Like I said...It would depend if thats what your partner made.
What if they couldnt find a job for 6 months, or could only find a job paying 5,000 dhs a month. Would you be able to survive.

IF they made the 10,000 dhs a month, then it is possibly doable...but I PERSONALLY wouldnt put that figure in the equation, unless you knew that was the figure.

Have a look at some real estate web sites for an idea of costs.
Dubai Property Real Estate – Rent, buy or Sale Properties in Dubai, UAE Apartments and Villas with Better Homes. Manage or Invest in Dubai Property with us.


----------



## sgilli3 (Mar 23, 2008)

hopeful said:


> from what i've read, some of the more experienced members of this site don't seem to the subject as lightly as you


Thankyou !! 
Yes, people do it...but then they will also be the ones to whinge and whine the most, when they face the courts here.
Some will only learn the hard way.

Just because some live together, does not make it right.


----------



## hopeful (Jul 29, 2008)

Pete I think whats trying to be said is make 100% sure that your wife can earn that money before you take the step, if you know she can (what do we know she might be nurse or something), then it would be managable, if your not 100% sure, don't take the risk because it wouldn't.


----------



## Pasanada (Feb 5, 2008)

hopeful said:


> from what i've read, some of the more experienced members of this site don't seem to the subject as lightly as you


I wouldn't chance it, the law is the law, respect them or face the consequences. You're not at home now, it's a very different culture in the Middle East and in Islam, sexual relations before marriage are deeply frowned upon and illegal.


----------



## hopeful (Jul 29, 2008)

sgilli3 said:


> Thankyou !!
> Yes, people do it...but then they will also be the ones to whinge and whine the most, when they face the courts here.
> Some will only learn the hard way.
> 
> Just because some live together, does not make it right.


I agree, why break the law? especially in a country which isn't your own, you could end up paying a serious price if your caught......lucky petes married


----------



## Pthompson (Jul 30, 2008)

Not sure about "lucky" - ha ha! 

Out of interest, what is the punishment then?


----------



## Pasanada (Feb 5, 2008)

I believe deportation....


----------



## hopeful (Jul 29, 2008)

Pasanada said:


> I believe deportation....


And who would want that!!! I can't wait to get out there 

And pete, I hope your wife doesn't see that ha ha


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

Pasanada said:


> I believe deportation....


That is the general punishment, although assets can be frozen and you could be imprisoned. The prisons here are awful - not something you'd wish on your worst enemy.


-


----------



## Maz25 (Jul 6, 2008)

hopeful said:


> I agree, why break the law? especially in a country which isn't your own, you could end up paying a serious price if your caught......lucky petes married


I agree! It is better to be respectful rather than to chance it and face the consequences later! Dubai might be somewhat liberal but that doesn't mean to say that we can all move there and start doing whatever we like!


----------



## Maz25 (Jul 6, 2008)

hopeful said:


> Pete I think whats trying to be said is make 100% sure that your wife can earn that money before you take the step, if you know she can (what do we know she might be nurse or something), then it would be managable, if your not 100% sure, don't take the risk because it wouldn't.


My advise is to make sure that you both have jobs before you make the decision to move. Whilst it might be possible to make 30,000 AED between you, it is better to be certain rather to go out to Dubai and then fnd yourself in financial difficulties because things haven't worked out as you planned. 3 months would just fly by and in no time at all, you would find yourself flat hunting and at that time, it would help if everything was sorted out and your income was guaranteed.

Best of luck with the move!


----------



## M1KRT (Jul 15, 2008)

*Having friends stay for holiday / look for work*

I'v been offered a job with a 2 bedroom apartment. A could of female friends want to come and stay for a couple of weeks to make contacts and find work. They dont know each other so would come alone but stay at mine. What are your thought of the local law?


----------



## Maz25 (Jul 6, 2008)

M1KRT said:


> I'v been offered a job with a 2 bedroom apartment. A could of female friends want to come and stay for a couple of weeks to make contacts and find work. They dont know each other so would come alone but stay at mine. What are your thought of the local law?


Technically, it is illegal to share. A lot people still do it however. However, in your case, I am assuming that the apartment will be paid for by your company. If this is the case, then you would have to seek their permission before you can move any friends in and I've heard that most would be inclined to say no. Additionally, whilst you are on their employment visa, they are legally responsible for you and if they allowed you to move someone else into the apartment, then they would be helping you to break the law.

Speak to your employer before you promise your friends anything!


----------

